# The length of Recovery...



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I?m curious about this...

Its seems that most who have recovered from this DP did it over a gradual period of time. Where it would hardly be noticed until all of a sudden you realize wow! I?m better!

I often wonder if we could be getting better and not realize it and that we are so use to feeling the way we have been that we can keep the feelings alive subconsciously?? Can we be hoding ourselves back? Just a thought! And I do doubt it.

Gradual recovery makes sense on one hand...

But on the other hand we got the DP in an instant or did we? or was it a building up process over time, then boom you got DP!

I have read a few posts of people ( Hell maybe it was just one) that have recovered overnight, do you all think that is possible? It would be nice if it happened that way but I just don't know...

What are your thoughts!

How about it ... you folks that have recovered, what was your experience?

Thanks!

P.S One last thing did everyone have moments of Normal DP before they were stricken with this Chronic Version of it? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Recovery is not a popular topic


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Why Not? :wink:

Is it because it eludes us? :x 

We must not think that way! :roll:

It is attainable!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

We got to believe that and settle for nothing less! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sa\/en (May 21, 2008)

Scott.S said:


> P.S One last thing did everyone have moments of Normal DP before they were stricken with this Chronic Version of it? :?: :?: :?:


Yes, many times, normally in social situations.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah i dont notice it really. when i recover, im no happier without DP then i am with it. reality is just as confusing. just alot clearer and calm. takes me a month or two. usually. can be longer, when i let myself think about it more.

it really is just a habit of thought. but its basically your whole life =p so its really hard.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Recovery should be the MOST talked about thing here. We all want and desire it.

Keep up the *positive* attitudes!


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Recovery for me was very gradual. Well I got DP in an instant though. I guess it my thinking and focus that made it linger, even now, its the same, but I know to tell myself stop it and 'boom' out of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

When its getting better,by that point, youve stoped thinking about it at all....you dont even think "oh its getting better"....
Mine was a gradual worsening ,not sudden at all,when i got it..which i think was worse,it wasnt just a feeling that overcome me....it was like looking a bit further down the lens of a telescope and watching everything getting further and further away each day and i couldnt stop it from happening ,everything lost focus..all the colour went out of colour,all the feeling went out of people,nothing contained what it was..everything was just random shapes devoid of anything substantial and devoid of its meaning -empty objects,litterally it had all gone like someone rubbed it all out but left the outlines to things..i had to go around labeling things because i was sure my mind was disolving into nothingness,i couldnt feel my thoughts at all.........the glass wall thickened day by day...i was slipping away gradually in to another dimension,and i could see it happening and was terified...i felt i would never "get back" to the other side of that screen of glass...it made me feel a hundred miles away from everything,like everything was far away and i couldnt reach anyone or anything..it made me feel like standing in the middle of the world and screaming help somebody please help me! but i felt noone could hear me or see me even...i wasnt sure if i was even alive....had i died and not realised,was i stuck in bardo,between worlds..i worked out stratagies in my mind of how this might be possible..like there was a consciouss doorway in mny mind i had gone through by mistake and there must be a map of how to "get back" that i had to find again...my mind became like a matrix under a microscope as i followed thoughts and ended up where i started..LOST..i became lighter and lighter ,emptier and emptier untill i couldnt feel ANY of my body..it wasnt there,i felt NOTHING..and writing this now is even scaring mr..,i can remember it all to well when i choose to,i might copy this and use it when i eventually get around to writting my story...


----------

